# Logo fällt nicht ein!



## d1ablo (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich wollte mit Photoshop 6.0 ein Logo erstellen aber mir fällt wirklich nichts ein!

Sitzt hier schon 20 Minuten und es kommt einfach nichts gescheites raus! (zumal ich erst seit 3 Wochen GFX Bilder erstelle)

Hier zur Geschichte:

Ich und mein Cosuin haben ein Counterstrike Clan eröffnet.

Name: Born To Frag

Die HP ist noch in Bearbeitung aber ein professionelles Logo muss her!

So irgenwie was Neutrales!

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Comments 

MFG


----------



## Human-FX (11. Februar 2006)

Naja nimm dir einfach mal nen Blatt Papier und mal drauf los. So mach ich das als


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Februar 2006)

d1ablo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... schon 20 minuten ...



Hihi, da liegt wohl der Hund begraben. :suspekt: 

Wie dir Human-FX schon absolut richtig geraten hat: Starte nicht digital sondern lasse ein paar Ideen fließen. Du sagst, es soll neutral sein ... also mehr ein Schriftlogo.

Wie kann man den Namen bzw. die Worte in Beziehung setzen? Was soll ausgedrückt werden?

Wenn solche elementaren Antworten vorhanden sind, ist es schon gar nicht mehr so schwer. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## da_Dj (11. Februar 2006)

1. Es gibt sicherlich tausende Clanseiten (die aus welchem Grund auch immer zu 90% gleich sind und nur ein Bruchteil aus der Masse sticht mit einzigartigem und guten Design aus der Masse) auf denen du dir mehr oder weniger Basisideen zusammen suchen kannst.
2. Skizzier einfach ein wenig, spontan alles was zum Namen passt bis du wenigstens eine grobe Richtung hast.
3. Ein wirklich gutes Logo wirst du allerdings aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 3 Wochen im GFX-Bereich wohl noch nicht hinkriegen, zumindest wird es viel Arbeit die du investieren must, aber lass dich nicht entmutigen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## Duddle (12. Februar 2006)

Ich werd gleich mal in ein Fachforum für Piloten gehen:



> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich wollte mit Hammer und Schraubendreher ein Flugzeug bauen aber mir fällt wirklich nichts ein!
> Sitzt hier schon 20 Minuten und es kommt einfach nichts gescheites raus! (zumal ich erst seit 3 Wochen den Microsoft Flight Simulator besitze)
> Hier zur Geschichte:
> ...






Gestaltung, besonders die eines guten und funktionierenden Logos, kann mehrere Wochen in Anspruch nehmen und ist mit viel Kreatitivät, einem Hauch Talent und dem Kennen der Werkzeuge eng verbunden.

Wenn du keine der 3 Eigenschaften besitzt und schon nach 20 Minuten suspekt ein Ergebnis willst, wirst du auch mit den größten Hilferufen nichts erwirken können. Stell dir einfach vor, wir würden alle in deinen Clan wollen und würden direkt beim Join sagen: Ich besitze seit 10 Minuten einen PC, habe nie einen Egoshooter gespielt und will jetzt Clanleader sein.
Es wird einfach nicht funktionieren.


Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (13. Februar 2006)

Born2Frag mal überlegen:

Logovariante 1:
Ein Baby als CTler (wie wärs mit WindelWinni)

Logovariante 2:
Einer diese Armyhelme von der Seite, wo Born2Frag drauf steht!

Logovariante 3:
Naja verbindet doch Born2Frag mit einem Fraggle (Falls niemand weis was ein Fraggle ist bitte googlen)

oder Ihr gediehnt euch altbewertem siehe Anhang

Gruss thecamillo


----------



## zioProduct (13. Februar 2006)

Hehe, ich glaube was Camillo damit andeuten will:
Es gibt schon so viele Clans, die sich Born To Frag nennen, und auch der Begriff an sich ist schon extrem Berühmt. Also es gibt so viele Ideen, die schon für den Namen stehen, erstens, wirds da Schwer was ganz neues zu Erfinden, zweitens ist es leichter, da du dich Inspirieren lassen kannst.

Wie wärs aber, zB mit nem Spermium, im Kriegsanzug? 

Nur so ne Idee

mfg
Ziop


----------



## thecamillo (13. Februar 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wärs aber, zB mit nem Spermium, im Kriegsanzug?




Ist echt witzig. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen! *lol

Kenn ich aber schon von den bendertoons http://www.bender-toons.de

Andererseits hät ich auch gleich en Namen: SpermOfDeath! Mit dem Slogan: Wir wi..en euch von der Bildfläche!


----------



## zioProduct (13. Februar 2006)

> Mit dem Slogan: Wir wi..en euch von der Bildfläche!


Wiso schreibst du "wischen" nicht aus ;-)


----------



## doka (20. Februar 2006)

Hi,

fällt vieleicht ein wenig aus der Reihe, aber schaue Dir mal folgende Seite an....

http://www.hostile-clan.com/


Grüße
doka


----------



## thecamillo (20. Februar 2006)

doka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> fällt vieleicht ein wenig aus der Reihe,....



Jupp das tut es!

4 Counters die sich in einem Bewegungsablaub rumrobben? 

Neeee, ist zu viel fürn Logo! 

Eine Form, Aussagekräftig, Einprägsam, Stabil, Dynamisch! 

Einfach Genial eben!

Habe gerade ein Logolein versucht hinzubekommen! Ist allerdings nicht für einen Druck gedacht, lediglich im nonPrintbereich!


----------



## thecamillo (24. Februar 2006)

Habe gerade ein Logolein versucht hinzubekommen! Ist allerdings nicht für einen Druck gedacht, lediglich im nonPrintbereich!


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. Februar 2006)

@camillo: nice ne kleine Änderung fände ich persönlich aber noch edel, nämlich die weißen Striche, in ein schönes neongrün zu ändern.


----------



## thecamillo (24. Februar 2006)

Tja ich spiele kein Counter Strike, daher weis ich auch nicht wie ein Zielfernrohr in diesem Spiel aussieht!


----------

